# Help with Welch's Grape Juice Wine



## PogoBlends (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to start a 6 gallon batch and this is what I have.



Welch's Grape Juice Wine

6 gal or 12 - 64oz Welch's 100% grape Juice

7.5 Or 8 lbs granulated sugar
6 tsp acid blend 

3 tsp pectic enzyme 

6 tsp yeast nutrient 

make 6 gallon 

wine yeast

Going to mash up a couple of bananas and add them to the mix. 

Not sure how many?



Starting specific gravity should be about 1.098 for 13.4% potential 
alcohol.

Any suggestions would be great or if someone got a recipe they have that
came out great.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is a link to the recipe on FVW's site http://www.finevinewines.com/Concord_Grape_Recipe_Frozen.htm - just do the math to adjust for your recipe. 
I would personally shoot for 10-11% and plan on sweetening it a bit after stabilizing. 6 gallons is lot of this wine, I sure hope you all enjoy!


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with vcasey. I have made this wine and I wouldn't add that much sugar. I plan on 1.085 or 1.90 s.g.! Then I sweeten it to 1.00 s.g. after stabilizing.


----------

